# New forum for Belgian furries (and friends of Belgium)



## MrEvers (Aug 2, 2012)

We just opened today, so join up, so we can have a good starting community.
Because of the difficult language situation in Belgium, we use English as official forum language, but using Dutch, French or German is not forbidden.
http://furbe.forumotion.com/


----------

